
Millionaire charged after worker died digging nuke shelter - spking
https://nypost.com/2018/06/01/paranoid-millionaire-charged-in-death-of-worker-hired-to-dig-personal-nuke-shelter/
======
crooked-v
> The network of tunnels was 20 feet deep and branched out 200 feet, WTOP
> reported, citing charging documents. They had been powered by a “daisy
> chain” of extension cords, which created the fire hazard.

...what?

Random seismically insecure tunnels are not a "shelter".

> Authorities said Beckwitt blindfolded Khafra every day before he ventured
> into the subterranean hideout because he did not want him to know where he
> was working.

Did this guy have a delusion about being Bruce Wayne?

